# Photographer



## Pixie19

My sister is getting married and her photographer has asked her if she wants to do underwear shots to present to her fiancé on the day of the wedding.....
Is this a standard thing that all/most photographers offer?! I'm a bit worried that he's some kind of creepy weirdo, plus he will own the photos and can do what he likes with them....
My sister has said yeah to the underwear photoshoot but I'm worried he could be taking advantage of her?


----------



## kbwebb

ive near heard of it, and my photographer never asked me if i wanted to do anything like this. but saying that, it doesnt mean that hes a creep, maybe just trying to earn more money? (im assuming she will need to pay more for this to be included)


----------



## Sqwidge

My sister is a photographer and yes she does offer boudoir photo shoots. However hers are really classy. Has your sister seen any of that side of his work at all?
If you want to - my sisters site is www.fineboudoir.com - you can then have a look at what a good boudoir shoot should look like!


----------



## Pixie19

Thankyou for the replies and the link. 
My mum was my wedding photographer so I've not had any experience with speaking to the professionals. 
I think its because of the way it was worded as 'underwear shots' with a winking face. 
Checked out his page and he doesn't have a big following so I think he's just starting out so I imagine he's just trying to earn more rather than being sleazy.


----------



## JohnRucker

I had never header of it


----------

